# 2023 Womens World Cup - Australia/ New Zealand



## mrErythroxylum (Mar 9, 2010)

As of August 2019, there are nine official bids from ten countries vying to host the 2023 FIFA's Women's World Cup. 

*Argentina, Australia, Bolivia, Brazil, Colombia, Japan, New Zealand, South Africa & South Korea/North Korea (Joint Bid).*

FIFA will officially announce which bid was successful and who will host the Women's World Cup on March 2020. 

*AFC* 
*Australia*
In 2017 it was first announced that the Australian Government was funding a feasibility study to host the 2023 Women's World Cup. Further funding was put into the bid in early 2018 by Federal Minister for Sport Bridget McKenzie as the government confirmed they were pledging an extra 4 million for it. The bid was officially launched on 29 October 2018 with the campaign slogan "#GetOnside". Australia unveiled its logo and slogan: "Limitless" was launched on 8 July 2019.

*Japan*
Japan have considered bidding on the tournament after declining their initial intention to bid on the 2019 FIFA Women's World Cup. Japan Football Association Vice president Kozo Tashima is reported to have said that the facilities will be renovated and ready for the World Cup. On 20 February 2019 The Japan Football Association announced that it will go forward with a long-planned bid to host the 2023 Women's World Cup. On 5 July 2019 Japan unveiled its bid logo along with the slogan "Time To Fly".

*South Korea* (expressing interest in a joint bid with *North Korea*).
On 4 March 2019, the Korea Football Association announced that South Korea is planning a joint bid with North Korea to host the 2023 event and hopes to be the first to be hosted by more than one country.

*CAF* 
*South Africa*
On 4 June 2018, The South African Football Association announced that they will bid for the event of 2023. Having previously hosted the 2010 FIFA World Cup, it is hoping to play host to the first ever Women's World Cup held in the African continent. South Africa agreed to officially launch the bid after South Africa qualified for the Women's World Cup for the first time on 3 December 2018 for the 2019 event. as of December 2018 they were set to bid. On 21 February 2019 South Africa announced it will put forward to the 2023 bid.

*CONMEBOL* 
*Argentina*
Argentina has formally submitted an expression of interest.

*Bolivia*
Bolivia has formally submitted an expression of interest. It's the only bidding nation which has never qualified to take part in this tournament.

*Brazil*
Brazil has formally submitted an expression of interest.

*Colombia*
In 2016 the Colombian Football Federation indicated an interest to formalize the candidacy of Colombia as host country. Colombia has previously hosted the 2011 FIFA U-20 World Cup and the 2016 FIFA Futsal World Cup. One of the requirements to host the World Cup is to have a national women's league, and in 2017 the Colombian Women's Football League played its first season. On 26 January 2019, Colombian President Iván Duque Márquez indicated that he has every intention of applying for Colombia to host the 2023 Women's World Cup.

*OFC* 
*New Zealand*
Prior to their hosting of the 2015 FIFA U-20 World Cup, New Zealand officials expressed interest in bidding for the hosting rights of the 2023 FIFA Women's World Cup. FIFA's director of tournaments, Colin Smith, called New Zealand a "major contender" to host the Women's World Cup should they bid. On 25 February 2019 New Zealand Football announced that it will put forward to bid for 2023.

What are peoples thoughts on who will host, also what stadiums they think the bidding countries should use...


----------



## OzStadiumGeek (Jul 1, 2019)

The interest in women's football has definitely skyrocketed in the last few years, with nine expressions of interest very impressive. No doubt a few of these bids will drop off before March next year. It's a shame that FIFA has allowed a bit over 3 years from announcing the host to the start of the World Cup, which means the emphasis for venues will be placed mainly on existing infrastructure. With the World Cup being increased to 32 teams in 2023 you would think that there would need to be between 9 and 12 quality stadiums to hold the event (there were nine in France in 2019 with 24 teams). I'm not sure what the capacity requirements are, the minimum in France was 18,000.

Based on this I reckon you could eliminate a few bids. I think Bolivia and Colombia will pull out. Bolivia has built a few new stadiums recently, but I don't think there is enough quality, or time to renovate existing stadiums, to continue their bid. The same can be said for Colombia - they have enough stadiums, but they are ageing.

I can't see North Korea going through with a joint bid... it's a nice idea in theory, but it has too many complications. Travelling to North Korea for supporters would be a major issue. Whether or not South Korea would continue with their bid without the North remains to be seen. Likewise, with three AFC nations bidding it would reduce the votes that they can count on come voting time.

I'm not so sure New Zealand will have the necessary infrastructure and may also pull out.

So that leaves Australia, Japan, South Africa, Argentina and Brazil.

Australia
Being an Aussie I am understandably biased towards our bid. They are committed to the bid and believe they are in with a real shot. I think the they are hoping their success comes down to two factors:
1. The Matildas being voted by the Australian public as their favourite national team (across all sports)
2. And indirectly, FIFA righting the wrongs of the debacle 2022 Men's World Cup bidding process

There are plenty of existing venues to fulfil tournament requirements. My guess would be the following:-
Sydney x 2: New Sydney Football Stadium; Bankwest Stadium
Newcastle: Newcastle Stadium
Melbourne x 1 or 2: AAMI Park; New Western United Stadium (maybe...)
Geelong: GHMBA Stadium (the only 'oval' stadium to be used)
Brisbane: Suncorp Stadium
Gold Coast: Skilled Park
Townsville: New North Queensland Stadium
Canberra: Canberra Stadium
Adelaide: Hindmarsh Stadium -> although the South Australian government has said they will not be placing a bid to host any games
Perth: Perth Oval
Gosford: Central Coast Stadium (maybe...)

Country size and travel times might hamper their bid.

Japan
My tip to win the hosting rights. A ultra modern country with well-connected cities, relatively short travel times and plenty of modern stadiums (including football-only venues). A very successful (and assuming popular) former world champion team also boosts their case.
Hard to guess which cities they would pick as there are options right across the country. I would hope that they choose mainly the football-only venues, with exceptions in some of the bigger cities for the bigger matches (e.g. Tokyo = National Stadium).


South Africa
Their bid will be based heavily on stadiums used for the 2010 WC. Johannesburg, Cape Town and Durban have suitable smaller stadiums if they wish to downsize in any these cities. I guess that would be dependant on where they choose to host the major matches (opening & final), which history tells us may not necessarily be in the capital or biggest city in the country.

Argentina
Of the five "finalist" bids I have come up with, I think Argentina is the weakest. A lot of their stadiums are very Buenos Aires-centered. They do have some outstanding stadiums outside the capital, but maybe not enough of high standard. They are (joint) hosting the 2020 Copa America so there may be some upgrades and renovations.

Brazil
Another country with plenty of city and venue options, as a result of the 2014 World Cup. Similar to Australia, country size might be a negative. Their location in the relatively similar time zone of the USA might be a plus. I would assume Rio, Sao Paulo, Belo Horizonte, Brasilia, Salvador and Porto Alegre would be givens. The only concern is that there isn't currently enough 18,000-25,000 capacity top-quality stadiums in the country. I once found a really interesting report that documented a whole list of stadiums across Brazil which rated a whole stack of things (amenities, player facilities etc). A lot of stadiums that look modern on the outside actually rated fairly poorly to my surprise.


----------



## OzStadiumGeek (Jul 1, 2019)

Based on the above, these are the stadiums I would include in each bid. 
I have decided to go with only 10 venues per country. This would probably cover the needs of the tournament. I like how the men's world cup is organised in that during the group stage no venue hosts the same group more than once. Unfortunately they don't use the same methodology in the women's WC. I have also tried to spread the venues around each country, trying not to concentrate too heavily in one area.
Although logistically not always the best way of doing it, I also believe the two Semi Finals should be held at different venues to the Final.

Australia
1. FINAL - New Sydney Football Stadium, Sydney (45,000 - under construction. Due 2022). ANZ Stadium is too big and will most probably be unavailable due to its renovation.
2. SEMI FINAL - Suncorp Stadium, Brisbane (52,000)
3. SEMI FINAL - AAMI Park, Melbourne (30,050). Easily the best football venue in Melbourne. Good capacity, and keeps the AFL happy
4. Canberra Stadium, Canberra (25,000)
5. HBF Park, Perth (20,000)
6. Hindmarsh Stadium, Adelaide (22,000) - I think the SA government will come to their senses and bid to host games
7. North Queensland Stadium, Townsville (25,000 - under construction. Due 2020)
8. Bankwest Stadium, Sydney (30,000)
9. GMHBA Stadium, Geelong (36,000)
10. McDonald Jones Stadium, Newcastle (33,000)

Japan
1. FINAL - New National Stadium, Tokyo (68,000)
2. SEMI FINAL - Yokohama International Stadium, Yokohama (72,000)
3. SEMI FINAL - Suita City Football Stadium, Osaka (40,000)
4. Toyota Stadium, Toyota (45,000)
5. Sapporo Dome, Sapporo (42,000)
6. Edion Stadium, Hiroshima (37,000)
7. Misaki Park Stadium, Kobe (30,000)
8. Yurtec Stadium, Sendai (19,000)
9. Hakatanomori Stadium, Fukuoka (30,000)
10. Sanga Stadium, Kyoto (21,600 - under construction. Due 2020)

South Africa
This one was a lot tougher than I thought it'd be. The issue is finding stadiums of suitable capacities for the World Cup, and then trying not to have multiple venues in more than one city. In the end I have opted to include one venue that would need extensive upgrades.
1. FINAL - Moses Mabhida Stadium, Durban (54,000). Decided not to go with the main two cities of J'burg or Cape Town. This also allows both those cities to use smaller venues, whereas Durban doesn't have as many decent smaller options.
2. SEMI FINAL - Ellis Park Stadium, Johannesburg (62,000). FNB Stadium is just too big.
3. SEMI FINAL - Nelson Mandela Stadium, Port Elizabeth (48,000)
4. Loftus Versfeld, Bloemfontein (51,000)
5. Athlone Stadium, Cape Town (34,000)
6. Peter Mokaba Stadium, Polokwane (41,000)
7. Mbombela Stadium, Nelspruit (40,000)
8. Orlando Stadium, Johannesburg (40,000)
9. Royal Bafokeng Stadium, Phokeng (42,000)
10. Buffalo City Stadium, East London (22,000-30,000 - extensive upgrades/temporary seating required)


I will look at Argentina and Brazil in my next post.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

OzStadiumGeek said:


> I'm not so sure New Zealand will have the necessary infrastructure and may also pull out.



New Zealand hosted a decent Rugby World Cup, they are capable of hosting a Women's World Cup. Tough competition and certainly not favourites but FIFA may feel like throwing the Oceania Football Confederation a bone.


----------



## Temporarily Exiled (Sep 12, 2018)

Walbanger said:


> New Zealand hosted a decent Rugby World Cup, they are capable of hosting a Women's World Cup. Tough competition and certainly not favourites but FIFA may feel like throwing the Oceania Football Confederation a bone.


I think the New Zealand bid will very closely mirror their U20 World Cup bid. That said, there is scope for improvements, and I'd be disappointed if any cricket grounds (or stadiums with athletics tracks) appeared in the bid. That may be made more difficult by the expansion of the tournament to 32 teams, which likely means at least 10 venues will be necessary (this is the lowest number used in a 32-team FIFA World Cup – France 1998 and RSA 2010).

With the 'no cricket ground' and 'no athletics tracks' criteria in mind, this is the list of stadiums that could be used:

1. _New Waterfront Stadium, Auckland (50,000)_

2. Forsyth Barr Stadium, Dunedin (30,748)








John Stewart, Flickr

3. _New Multi-Use Stadium, Christchurch (30,000)_

4. Waikato Stadium, Hamilton (25,800)








moolooman, Flickr

5. North Harbour Stadium, Auckland (25,000)








Saulo Araujo, Flickr

6. Okara Park, Whangarei (18,500)








Jason Milich, Flickr

7. Rugby League Park, Christchurch (18,000)








John Stewart, Flickr

8. Rugby Park, Invercargill (18,000)








Mike Uganecz, Flickr

9. Lansdowne Park, Blenheim (15,000)








Chris Symes, Photosport

10. Alpine Energy Stadium, Timaru (12,000)








The Blues Rugby, Flickr


It's a pretty poor list, and relies on two new stadiums being built just to get to the 10. Whether a NZ bid uses small, open stadiums like these, or relies on stadiums built for cricket or athletics, I think it's fairly clear that it will be a huge step back from France 2019.


----------



## OzStadiumGeek (Jul 1, 2019)

Very good list of NZ candidate venues. One issue that would arise is I'm pretty sure FIFA requires stadiums to be all-seaters, in other words if the stadium has standing-only areas, or grass banks then these areas cannot be used (unless temporary individual seating is installed), therefore reducing capacity significantly. Most notably North Harbour Stadium and Invercargill would be an issue. World Rugby isn't as stringent with this requirement for their World Cups.
I would assume also that Wellington's Westpac Stadium would play a major role in their bid, even though it is a circular field (which ultimately was a poor design as cricket is rarely played there!). Luckily, NZ doesn't have stadiums with running tracks that they may be tempted to use in their bid!
I've also read somewhere that after FIFA ratified the decisions to increase to 32 teams that NZ may consider asking Australia to submit a joint bid. Whether or not this occurs remains to be seen.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2019)

Women's world cup hosts since the turn of the millennium: 

USA
China
Germany
Canada
France

All top 20 economies, with 4 of those top 10 economies. 

It's not going to NZ lol.

My bet is on Japan or Australia. 

It's far more important for the women's world cup to go to large, rich nations than the men's WC. 

Going to NZ would be a huge step backwards as it wouldn't be anywhere near as successful, especially as NZ is a tiny nation with little support for the game. 

Australia could do a good job, and they have the right mix of stadiums to pull it off. They've already hosted a successful Asian Cup. 

But my bet is on Japan. 

The game is huge in Japan. The women's team is a powerhouse of the sport and very popular. It's a top 5 global economy. Large population. Much denser and smaller than Australia. And it's in the northern hemisphere, meaning it's held in summer. 

The rest of those potential hosts you can discard straight away. They have no chance. It's between Japan and Australia (with Japan heavy favorites imo) unless the US makes a late bid.


----------



## OzStadiumGeek (Jul 1, 2019)

100% agree with you. Japan ticks pretty much every box. Corporate $$, transport, infrastructure, accommodation, reasonably sized country, supporter base and stadiums requiring very little upgrades.
From an Australian point of view I know we are pushing very, very hard to win the rights, and the Federal Government is right behind the bid. It's a shame that the South Australian state government has decided they don't want to be part of the bid. Our biggest obstacles are corporate $$, and the size of the country - with the majority of travel between locations relying on flying. In saying that, the air network is very reliable. There will be no issues with local support ... I think stadiums will be filled for most matches.

I don't think the U.S. will place a bid, especially with their focus on the men's 2026 World Cup. They may try for 2027, but I think more likely 2031.

From an earlier post I mentioned i'd look at Argentina's and Brazil's stadium options. I looked into Argentina and I really struggled to come up with ten suitable venues spread across the country. Brazil had a similar issue - they have plenty of modern stadiums, those built for the 2014 World Cup, but I think they are just too big to use for the Women's World Cup (with one or two exceptions)


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2019)

OzStadiumGeek said:


> From an earlier post I mentioned i'd look at Argentina's and Brazil's stadium options. I looked into Argentina and I really struggled to come up with ten suitable venues spread across the country. Brazil had a similar issue - they have plenty of modern stadiums, those built for the 2014 World Cup, but I think they are just too big to use for the Women's World Cup (with one or two exceptions)


I don't think the stadiums are the main issue. The problem is that despite both being soccer mad countries, they are also not particularly wealthy, to put it politely. Wealth of citizens has huge correlation to attendance. Look at the Copa just gone. Exorbitant ticket prices meant that matchups outside the powerhouse nations were poorly attended. And that's a prestigious 12 team men's competition. Imagine a 32 teams women's competition with Ghana vs Sweden....

The venues are a problem, but the lack of disposable income will be a much bigger problem. The women's world cup needs to be in large nations with lots of disposable income. That's the only reason they've been able to keep building the momentum for the tournament.

They shouldn't take chances with the women's world cup. In fact I think they should play it safe and rotate between the hosts that will deliver great tournaments without fail.

Really, there are three hosts that would knock it out of the park every single time: US, Germany and UK. Those are the countries that would deliver the highest attendances, generate most revenue, and generally move the women's game forward. Every other country is a step below them in what they offer. Unlike many, I think France was a borderline success. Many attendances were very underwhelming. In any case, some of those potential hosts for 2023 are a massive step down, and one would hope FIFA is smart enough to recognize this. 

I suspect that unlike the men's world cup, with the need to generate revenues to fund the women's game, we're going to see rotation among the big hitters much more frequently than in the men's game. Western Europe, North America and East Asia should host the bulk of women's world cups for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

OzStadiumGeek said:


> 100% agree with you. Japan ticks pretty much every box. Corporate $$, transport, infrastructure, accommodation, reasonably sized country, supporter base and stadiums requiring very little upgrades.
> From an Australian point of view I know we are pushing very, very hard to win the rights, and the Federal Government is right behind the bid. It's a shame that the South Australian state government has decided they don't want to be part of the bid. Our biggest obstacles are corporate $$, and the size of the country - with the majority of travel between locations relying on flying. In saying that, the air network is very reliable. There will be no issues with local support ... I think stadiums will be filled for most matches.
> 
> I don't think the U.S. will place a bid, especially with their focus on the men's 2026 World Cup. They may try for 2027, but I think more likely 2031.
> ...


I do agree that both Japan and Australia will be the top 2 favourites to win the 2023 bid with Japan might have a lot of advantages over the Aussie bid as you have mentioned. But I have a feeling FIFA might give it to Australia because of whatever happened for the 2022 FIFA WC bidding.

US is definitely bidding for the 2027 addition. There are articles about this. One I found is this: 

https://www.espn.com/soccer/united-...us-planning-bid-to-host-2027-womens-world-cup

But my question is how is USA going to pull off hosting 2026 FIFA World Cup (They are hosting most of the games), 2027 FIFA Women's World Cup, 2028 Summer Olympics in LA (I know it's just 1 city but the US government will still have to spend money). All in a matter of 3 years. I know they have money but still hno:


----------



## OzStadiumGeek (Jul 1, 2019)

FIFA would never publicly admit they were giving Australia the rights to host as a compensation for the 2022 WC fiasco. In saying that though the vote for the Women's WC is voted only amongst the 37 FIFA board members, and not the 211 national associations, so it will be interesting how the voting goes. You would think the majority of board members would vote for the bid within their Confederation. The real unknown is where the votes will fall for board members without bids in their Confederation.

Current executive committee countries:
President: Switzerland/Italy
AFC: Bahrain, Qatar, Bangladesh, Philippines, India, China, Japan
UEFA: Slovenia, England, Hungary, Italy, Portugal, Cyprus, France. Montenegro, Russia
CAF: Madagascar, Tunisia, Guinea, Burundi, Malawi, DR Congo, Egypt
CONCACAF: Canada, Turks & Caicos Islands, Panama, USA, Cuba
CONMEBOL: Paraguay, Colombia, Ecuador, Brazil
OFC: Fiji, New Zealand

Assuming the final bidding nations are Japan, Australia, South Africa, Argentina and Brazil (I just don't think NZ will follow through with their bid):
Probably safe to say CAF will vote for South Africa, CONMEBOL will split their bids between Argentina & Brazil, CONCACAF could be split between Japan/Australia and Brazil/Argentina (USA & Canada probably for USA/JPN, Cuba for BRA/ARG, toss up for TCI and PAN), OFC more than likely would vote for Australia, and UEFA is any one's guess.
Board members work independently from the national association of their country, so their shouldn't be any influence in that regard. How true that is remains to be seen, although their votes are made public after the announcement.

Also note that in the above scenarios that Japan and Brazil would probably not be allowed to vote due to conflict of interest


----------



## OzStadiumGeek (Jul 1, 2019)

Rokto14 said:


> But my question is how is USA going to pull off hosting 2026 FIFA World Cup (They are hosting most of the games), 2027 FIFA Women's World Cup, 2028 Summer Olympics in LA (I know it's just 1 city but the US government will still have to spend money). All in a matter of 3 years. I know they have money but still hno:


It's extremely ambitious, but if any country can pull it off it's the USA. Technically they could host the Mens WC, Womens WC and Olympic football tournaments (and probably 2025 & 2027 & 2029 Gold Cups!) in completely different stadiums!
MLS would be interrupted for two seasons too. With both events probably occurring in the June-July period, MLS would effectively be shut down during the men's world cup, even though their stadiums may not be in use FIFA doesn't particularly like 'competing' sporting events in the same country during the WC. For the women's WC, more MLS stadiums would be used during the tournament, and out of use for MLS, including for a period of time before the start of the tournament.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2019)

Rokto14 said:


> But my question is how is USA going to pull off hosting 2026 FIFA World Cup (They are hosting most of the games), 2027 FIFA Women's World Cup, 2028 Summer Olympics in LA (I know it's just 1 city but the US government will still have to spend money). All in a matter of 3 years. I know they have money but still hno:


Spend money on what exactly? The stadiums are already built and could host the WC tomorrow. 

You make it sound like all three events are being held on the same weekend. The gap between them is massive, especially for a country that hosts thousands of large sporting events a year with no trouble at all.


----------



## OzStadiumGeek (Jul 1, 2019)

Not sure what FIFA's stance would be on the same country hosting their top three international tournaments (men's WC, women's WC, Olympic tournament) in consecutive years


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2019)

When it’s the same country that will deliver most revenues of any host and most potential for growth of the game, I think theyll be pretty fine with it.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

5portsF4n said:


> Spend money on what exactly? The stadiums are already built and could host the WC tomorrow.
> 
> You make it sound like all three events are being held on the same weekend. The gap between them is massive, especially for a country that hosts thousands of large sporting events a year with no trouble at all.


Yes, I think most of us already know that USA is ever ready with hosting the WC, be it men's or women's, because of the stadiums they got. Hardly any money will be spent on infrastructure projects on upgrading stadiums or whatsoever. But the fact that whether FIFA would want them to host 2 WCs in a row for 2 years. 

If USA bid for 2031, then should be good enough. And if we go by the rotation between the North American countries, Western European countries and East Asian/Southeast Asian countries, here's a random prediction by me:

2023: Japan
2027: England
2031: USA
2035: Australia
2039: Italy
2043: Canada
2047: China
2051: France


----------



## Temporarily Exiled (Sep 12, 2018)

Rokto14 said:


> Yes, I think most of us already know that USA is ever ready with hosting the WC, be it men's or women's, because of the stadiums they got. Hardly any money will be spent on infrastructure projects on upgrading stadiums or whatsoever. But the fact that whether FIFA would want them to host 2 WCs in a row for 2 years.
> 
> If USA bid for 2031, then should be good enough. And if we go by the rotation between the North American countries, Western European countries and East Asian/Southeast Asian countries, here's a random prediction by me:
> 
> ...


No South American or African countries in that list makes me a little sad. Argentina / Brazil could both host 10-venue World Cups in South America, while South Africa also have the infrastructure to host a 10-venue World Cup.

2023: Austrialia
2027: South Africa
2031: England
2035: Brazil
2039: South Korea
2043: BeNeLux
2047: USA
2051: Argentina


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

Temporarily Exiled said:


> No South American or African countries in that list makes me a little sad. Argentina / Brazil could both host 10-venue World Cups in South America, while South Africa also have the infrastructure to host a 10-venue World Cup.
> 
> 2023: Austrialia
> 2027: South Africa
> ...


Yes definitely South American countries can host a Women's WC but will they be able to attract the supporters? The Women's game is not that popular in South America compared to North America and Western Europe. So it's hard for Brazil and Argentina to fill up the seats, at least for the near future. In Africa, I only see South Africa as the most viable African host but will they also be able to fill up the seats?

Netherlands can actually co-host the WC with like Germany. Split the games like 30%-70% between the 2 countries should be good. But also Germany can host the Women's WC on it's own so it's Germany's whether they want to share the WC. I don't see Belgium and Luxembourg being ready for a Women's WC because they won't be able to fill the seats.


----------



## Temporarily Exiled (Sep 12, 2018)

Rokto14 said:


> I don't see Belgium and Luxembourg being ready for a Women's WC because they won't be able to fill the seats.


A BeNeLux World Cup is accessible for all European supporters. Even if there is only muted support within the host nation, supporters can pour in from France / Germany / UK / Spain / Portugal / Italy.


----------



## OzStadiumGeek (Jul 1, 2019)

My predictions
- 2023 Australia or Japan
- 2027 England - they haven't yet stated they will be bid, but the national team following after this year's WC looks incredible. Plus the Women's Super League now being fully professional shows their commitment to women's game
- 2031 United State - winning the vote comprehensively

Beyond 2031 I think it's too hard to predict. The nature of the game will no doubt change between now and then. Women's rights in some very conservative countries are slowly shifting and could open the door to new frontiers, especially in the Middle East. If Nigeria can get it's political situation sorted out then they could be a long-shot option.
I also reckon in 10 years or so that India might be a big player for international tournaments, and that the Indian Super League will follow a similar development to what the Chinese Super League has done, and be a viable opportunity for star players towards the end of the careers to prop up their retirement funds


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2019)

That would be a good outcome. Japan, England, US are ideal hosts for WWC. Large, rich, good stadiums and infrastructure, strong interest in womens game. South America or Africa would be a disaster for the WWC.


----------



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

Rokto14 said:


> *Yes definitely South American countries can host a Women's WC but will they be able to attract the supporters? The Women's game is not that popular in South America compared to North America and Western Europe. So it's hard for Brazil and Argentina to fill up the seats, at least for the near future. In Africa, I only see South Africa as the most viable African host but will they also be able to fill up the seats?*
> 
> Netherlands can actually co-host the WC with like Germany. Split the games like 30%-70% between the 2 countries should be good. But also Germany can host the Women's WC on it's own so it's Germany's whether they want to share the WC. I don't see Belgium and Luxembourg being ready for a Women's WC because they won't be able to fill the seats.


Brazil - France was the most watched FFWWC match in the history, over 35 million viewers in Brazil


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143576284716523522
Only 15 million watched the 2019 final in US

https://variety.com/2019/tv/news/tv-ratings-womens-world-cup-final-fox-1203260884/

These pics are in the women's tournment in Olympics


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2019)

It's not really about whether people will turn up to the Brazilian women's team play. We know they would. It's about how many would bother to watch the other 23 teams. My guess is not many.


----------



## OzStadiumGeek (Jul 1, 2019)

Exactly right. At the Olympic tournament Brazil averaged a tick over 36,000 for their group games. The other group matches were approx. 15,000 (and that's with double-headers for the first two rounds of the group stage). The highest non-Brazil match attendance in the group stage was 37,475 for Australia v Germany, while the lowest was in the same group - 5,115 for Australia v Zimbabwe. Even some of the knockout matches had difficulties if Brazil weren't involved - QF China v Germany 9,642, and more astonishingly the Semi Final between Canada and Germany with only 5,641 (the other SF between Brazil and Sweden had 70,000!).


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

OzStadiumGeek said:


> Exactly right. At the Olympic tournament Brazil averaged a tick over 36,000 for their group games. The other group matches were approx. 15,000 (and that's with double-headers for the first two rounds of the group stage). The highest non-Brazil match attendance in the group stage was 37,475 for Australia v Germany, while the lowest was in the same group - 5,115 for Australia v Zimbabwe. Even some of the knockout matches had difficulties if Brazil weren't involved - QF China v Germany 9,642, and more astonishingly the Semi Final between Canada and Germany with only 5,641 (the other SF between Brazil and Sweden had 70,000!).


I really hope the game will be reaching to more countries in the future and more supporters will come down to the stadiums to watch the games just like the Men's World Cup. FIFA will have to do more marketing and advertising for the Women's game. It will be a great step forward.


----------



## Temporarily Exiled (Sep 12, 2018)

Rokto14 said:


> I really hope the game will be reaching to more countries in the future and more supporters will come down to the stadiums to watch the games just like the Men's World Cup. FIFA will have to do more marketing and advertising for the Women's game. It will be a great step forward.


The game going pro in more countries should make a huge difference. It's the fastest track to improving the quality of the spectacle.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

*Australia-New Zealand 2023 FIFA Women's WC bid*

*NZ Football confirms joint bid with Australia for 2023 Fifa Women's World Cup*

The joint bid was confirmed at the very last minute. Nonetheless seems like a good bid if both the nations have done their homework.

https://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/footb...with-australia-for-2023-fifa-womens-world-cup


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

*Japan's bid to host 2023 FIFA Women's WC*

*Japan submits bid for 2023 Women's World Cup to FIFA*

Another Asian country bidding. Japan will have some advantage as they have hosted the 2002 FIFA WC jointly with South Korea.

https://www.japantimes.co.jp/sports...bmits-bid-2023-womens-world-cup/#.XfOKaOgzbIU


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

FIFA has announced the four bids submitted:

*Australia/New Zealand
Brazil
Colombia
Japan*

The host will be selected in June 2020.

https://www.fifa.com/womens-football/news/fifa-women-s-world-cup-2023tm-four-bids-submitted


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

I hope Brazil wins the venue.


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

Australia/New Zealand: Bid Book | Executive Summary

Brazil: Bid Book | Executive Summary

Colombia: Bid Book | Executive Summary

Japan: Bid Book | Executive Summary


----------



## HoldenV8 (Jul 18, 2005)

The joint Australia / New Zealand bid is in. 13 venues in 12 cities.

Capacities shown are the actual seated capacity of each venue as a few of them still have standing room. e.g. Newcastle Stadium (McDonald Jones Stadium) can actually hold 33,000 but only has 29,945 seats. Others such as Hindmarsh Stadium which only has 16,500 seats will have temporary seating installed for the tournament (like it did during the 2000 Olympics). Hindmarsh is also the only stadium nominated that was actually built with soccer as its primary function. The rest are all shared venues that for the most part are primarily rugby league and rugby union stadiums.

One thing I'm glad to see is that for the most part they have stayed away from the oval/circle venues such as the MCG, Optus Stadium and the Adelaide Oval despite their bigger capacity.

*AUSTRALIA*

Stadium Australia, Sydney - 70,000. World Cup Final host.









Brisbane Stadium - 52,263









New Sydney Football Stadium - 42,512









Melbourne Rectangular Stadium - 30,052









Newcastle Stadium - 29,945









Perth Oval - 22,225









York Park, Launceston - 22,065









Hindmarsh Stadium, Adelaide - 18,435










*NEW ZEALAND*

Eden Park, Auckland - 48,276









Wellington Regional Stadium - 39,000









Dunedin Stadium - 28,774









Waikato Stadium, Hamilton - 25,111









Christchurch Stadium - 22,556


----------



## The Real Gazmon (Jun 20, 2013)

Tough opposition for Australia/NZ to get it.

I honestly think that Australia's bid would have been better without NZ being added.


----------



## gabriel campos (Jul 13, 2010)

Venues in Brazil's bid book



BELO HORIZONTE









MANAUS









RECIFE









SALVADOR









PORTO ALEGRE









SÃO PAULO









BRASÍLIA









RIO DE JANEIRO


----------



## HoldenV8 (Jul 18, 2005)

Have to admit, as an Aussie I look at Brazil's football stadiums with a bit of envy. Here in Australia almost all of the major venues (at least, those with a decent capacity of at least 45,000) were built with Aussie Rules and cricket in mind and aren't really suited to football or the two rugby codes.

Australia has 6 stadiums that can seat over 50,000 and only two of them are rectangle shaped venues - ANZ Stadium (Stadium Australia) and Suncorp Stadium (Brisbane Stadium). The others - Melbourne Cricket Ground (100,024), Optus Stadium (60,000), Etihad Stadium (56,347) and the Adelaide Oval (55,517) are all circle or oval shaped. And although both Optus and Etihad can either add or move seats to make a more rectangle pitch surround, there is no getting around the fact that they are still oval venues and spectators in the rest of the stadium are still a fair way from the action.

Where I live in Adelaide, our biggest football specific stadium is Hindmarsh which normally only seats 16,500. For bigger games such as an A-League Grand Final or a high profile Socceroos game they have to play at the Adelaide Oval which isn't really suited (see photo). If Australia had won the bid for the 2022 World Cup, this is where the games in Adelaide would have been played simply because of the greater capacity of 50,000+. And putting a soccer pitch that is 105m x 70m on a ground that is 185m x 135m wide is never going to produce great sightlines.


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

Logos


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Surely if Brazil is shooting for this event they won't be dragging folks out to Manaus again? Travel arrangements for getting to that city from other host cities was called out as a major flaw of Brazil '14. Keep the list of host cities tighter and more convenient for this event.


----------



## rebelheartous (Dec 28, 2008)

> Socceroos


Is this really the nickname Aussies got? I mean the official one. Cuz in most of Europe they are better recognised as 'cangaroos' (with no offence whatsoever intended).


----------



## brandpb (Jul 4, 2013)

Colombia


----------



## HoldenV8 (Jul 18, 2005)

rebelheartous said:


> Is this really the nickname Aussies got? I mean the official one. Cuz in most of Europe they are better recognised as 'cangaroos' (with no offence whatsoever intended).


No offence taken, call `em what you want. Hell, we call any American national team Yanks and any English or British team is referred to as the Poms lol.

The Australian men's teams official nickname is the Socceroos and that is what they are pretty much always referred to as in Australia. The women's team is called the Matilda's and our Olympic men's team (U/23's) is called the Olyroos.

Before 1995, the women's team was actually known as the Female Socceroos.

Most (but obviously not all) of Australia's national sporting teams are a variation of Kangaroos.

Men's soccer - Socceroos
Women's soccer - Matilda's (from the folk song Waltzing Matilda)
Men's Olympic soccer - Olyroos
Men's rugby league - Kangaroos
Women's rugby league - Jillaroos
Men's rugby union - Wallabies
Women's rugby union - Wallaroos
Men's basketball - Boomers (Boomer is the name for the larger or taller kangaroos)

Some of our better known women's national teams are named after gems.

Women's basketball - Opals
Netball - Diamonds

They all have one thing in common though ... the great colours Green and Gold :colgate:


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/fifawomensworldcup/posts/4681443501898477


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2347041672093782


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I look to see the first teams to qualify soon and it will be Asia at the 2022 AFC Women's Asian Cup playing in the 2nd most populous country India.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Match schedule was confirmed earlier this month. New Zealand as co-host will play in Group A in the opening match at the Eden Park in Auckland. Australia as co-host will play in Group B at the newly rebuild Sydney Football Stadium in Sydney. Have a look in the link below.









Match schedule confirmed for FIFA Women’s World Cup 2023™


FIFA is pleased to announce the much-anticipated, 64-fixture match schedule for the ninth edition of the FIFA Women’s World Cup, to be jointly hosted by Australia and New Zealand in 2023.




www.fifa.com


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

So we have the first 4 teams to have qualified for the FIFA Women's World Cup 2023 in Australia and New Zealand. Here they are:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487729080736886785
Japan became the first team to qualify for next year's event.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487729518899048451
South Korea next who are hoping to bounce back after a disappointing run on the 2019 edition in France.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487786990208749569
Now, China who will be making their eighth appearance in the tournament.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487831430197563392
And finally, newcomers the Philippines who will be in the FIFA Women's World Cup for the first time in their history.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Don't the defending champions also automatically qualify?


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

GunnerJacket said:


> Don't the defending champions also automatically qualify?


No, not quite, unlike world Volleyball, Handball and Rugby World Cups.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I await for one more Asian team to qualify for the FIFA Women's World Cup 2023 either Thailand, Chinese Taipei or Vietnam. The defending champions qualify if successfully pass through the qualifiers. The FIFA Women's World Cup qualifiers, teams qualify under the continental championships.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

Light Tower said:


> I await for one more Asian team to qualify for the FIFA Women's World Cup 2023 either Thailand, Chinese Taipei or Vietnam. The defending champions qualify if successfully pass through the qualifiers. The FIFA Women's World Cup qualifiers, teams qualify under the continental championships.


Looking at the past records, it should be Thailand. They are the strongest among the 3 countries. So Thailand will qualify directly to the 2023 WWC whereas Chinese Taipei and Vietnam will go to the inter-continental playoffs.


----------



## morgenstern12 (Apr 27, 2020)

Rokto14 said:


> Looking at the past records, it should be Thailand. They are the strongest among the 3 countries. So Thailand will qualify directly to the 2023 WWC whereas Chinese Taipei and Vietnam will go to the inter-continental playoffs.


 for men in AFC qualifying for the world cup is a long 2+ year home and away process and for the women, 4 games and your through, same for the other confederations except UEFA. No wonder most women football teams are inactive when everything is decided in 2 weeks in a continental championship. If FIFA really wants to grow the game then we need more competitive home away games.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

morgenstern12 said:


> for men in AFC qualifying for the world cup is a long 2+ year home and away process and for the women, 4 games and your through, same for the other confederations except UEFA. No wonder most women football teams are inactive when everything is decided in 2 weeks in a continental championship. If FIFA really wants to grow the game then we need more competitive home away games.


There are also qualification process for the continental competitions for women's football also. But yes FIFA needs to introduce more international matches for Women to grow their game. I understand Women got club football to play also but still more international matches should be played.


----------



## morgenstern12 (Apr 27, 2020)

Rokto14 said:


> There are also qualification process for the continental competitions for women's football also. But yes FIFA needs to introduce more international matches for Women to grow their game. I understand Women got club football to play also but still more international matches should be played.


In AFC its completed within one match window and some teams get byes to the afc womens cup.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

morgenstern12 said:


> In AFC its completed within one match window and some teams get byes to the afc womens cup.


Yes AFC needs to do something about it. And also to think about the competition, East Asian teams are far more superior to West Asian teams, there is so much imbalance compared to men's football. West Asian teams need to buck up and give more competition to the East Asian teams. They just more games to improve themselves. I hope they will start soon.


----------



## morgenstern12 (Apr 27, 2020)

Rokto14 said:


> Yes AFC needs to do something about it. And also to think about the competition, East Asian teams are far more superior to West Asian teams, there is so much imbalance compared to men's football. West Asian teams need to buck up and give more competition to the East Asian teams. They just more games to improve themselves. I hope they will start soon.


Hopefully we will see many more Arab countries embrace women's football


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Rokto14 said:


> Looking at the past records, it should be Thailand. They are the strongest among the 3 countries. So Thailand will qualify directly to the 2023 WWC whereas Chinese Taipei and Vietnam will go to the inter-continental playoffs.


Sorry, Thailand will be playing at the Inter-confederations play-offs with other countries. It's now down to Chinese Taipei and Vietnam. I expect Vietnam to qualify for the 2023 FIFA Women's World Cup as to play in that event for the first time in their history joining another newcomer the Philippines.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

Light Tower said:


> Sorry, Thailand will be playing at the Inter-confederations play-offs with other countries. It's now down to Chinese Taipei and Vietnam. I expect Vietnam to qualify for the 2023 FIFA Women's World Cup as to play in that event for the first time in their history joining another newcomer the Philippines.


Yes hahahaha I saw the scores. Vietnam surprised me but I will be happy for them if they can qualify for the Women's WC. As a Southeast Asian, I will be very happy to see the Philippines and Vietnam participate in the WC


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Rokto14 said:


> Yes hahahaha I saw the scores. Vietnam surprised me but I will be happy for them if they can qualify for the Women's WC. As a Southeast Asian, I will be very happy to see the Philippines and Vietnam participate in the WC


I agree. Vietnam would be surprising. If they win over Chinese Taipei, they could be the third Southeast Asian team to qualify for a FIFA Women's World Cup after Thailand and the Philippines. It would also be the first time that Vietnam has ever took part in a major FIFA World Cup tournament.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Yep, I knew it. Vietnam will make their FIFA Women's World Cup debut next year. Chinese Taipei will have to wait in the inter-confederations play-off to see if the Chinese Taipei team could qualify for the FIFA Women's World Cup 2023. Congratulations Vietnam on qualifying for the FIFA Women's World Cup for the first time ever. Now two making debut Vietnam now joining the Philippines as a newcomer of a major FIFA tournament.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490255798697701378
That now completes the Asian team lineup for the FIFA Women's World Cup 2023 Australia/New Zealand.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Qualified Teams:

AFC:

🇦🇺 Australia (Co-Host)
🇨🇳 China PR
🇯🇵 Japan
🇵🇭 Philippines*
🇰🇷 South Korea
🇻🇳 Vietnam*

CAF:

🇲🇦 Morocco*
🇳🇬 Nigeria
🇿🇦 South Africa
🇿🇲 Zambia*

CONCACAF:

🇨🇦 Canada
🇨🇷 Costa Rica
🇯🇲 Jamaica
🇺🇸 United States

CONMEBOL:

🇦🇷 Argentina
🇧🇷 Brazil
🇨🇴 Colombia

OFC:

🇳🇿 New Zealand (Co-Host)

UEFA:

🇩🇰 Denmark
🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 England
🇫🇷 France
🇩🇪 Germany
🇮🇹 Italy
🇳🇱 Netherlands
🇳🇴 Norway
🇮🇪 Republic of Ireland*
🇪🇸 Spain
🇸🇪 Sweden
🇨🇭 Switzerland

Inter-confederation play-offs:

???
???
???

* Team making tournament debut


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Who will join the co-hosts Australia and New Zealand next? As more continental qualifiers awaits.


----------



## morgenstern12 (Apr 27, 2020)

Who thinks the average attendance will be worse than France 2019?.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

morgenstern12 said:


> Who thinks the average attendance will be worse than France 2019?.


There are 32 teams next year, compared to 24 for France. In the women's game, where depth is nowhere near the men, it's inevitable that there will be plenty more undesirable matchups resulting from this, making tickets for certain matches more difficult to shift. Also just by increasing the number of total matches, it makes it harder to attain higher average attendance.

France 2019 had almost 22,000 average. The last time the WWC averaged below 20,000 was in 1995 in Sweden. It'll do well to average above 20,000 I reckon, which would be more than respectable for a women's football tournament in Australia....the men's Asian Cup in 2015 had 22,000 average with 16 teams. And anything approaching the 20,000 mark would still compare well when you consider the men's rugby league WC held in 2017 average 14,000.

More teams and more matches, plus far less reliance on traveling support as you see in Europe, makes it a tough ask though. For me the women's WC is a safe bet in Europe, North America and East Asia. Everywhere else is a risk.


----------



## Mouadex (Feb 3, 2017)

Light Tower said:


> Morocco currently plays against Botswana, if they beat Botswana, Morocco will become the first Arab country to qualify for the FIFA Women's World Cup.


Morocco made it to the world cup. I heard the game against Botswana broke the african record of attendances in a female football game ( to be verified )

Tunisia has a chance in less than half hour to join Morocco into the world cup. The game will be tough against South Africa


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Cameroon and Senegal will head to the Inter-Continental Play-offs. These two will join Chinese Taipei and Thailand of Asia and the duo of Haiti and Panama of North, Central America and Caribbean.


----------



## Mouadex (Feb 3, 2017)

Morocco to the final after a win against Nigeria

Record of attendences confirmed by CAF. Nigerian fans were also massively present. Morocco will face South Africa in the final


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Mouadex said:


> Morocco to the final after a win against Nigeria
> 
> Record of attendences confirmed by CAF. Nigerian fans were also massively present. Morocco will face South Africa in the final
> 
> ...


Yep, that's right. But Morocco already qualified for the FIFA Women's World Cup 2023.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Morocco is about to face South Africa today at the final of the 2022 Africa Women Cup of Nations. Papua New Guinea and Tonga are going to the next round of the OFC Women's Nations Cup.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

amazing


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 18, 2014)

morgenstern12 said:


> Who thinks the average attendance will be worse than France 2019?.


I guess this all depends on how many free tickets they give away.


----------



## morgenstern12 (Apr 27, 2020)

Rob73 said:


> I guess this all depends on how many free tickets they give away.


well at least the sale will begin nice and early in october.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Colombia qualified for the 2023 event after missing out the 2019 edition. That means we have 12 spots remaining.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Right now it's Brazil vs Paraguay at the Copa America Femenina in Colombia.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Brazil now qualified which mean only 11 spots remaining.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Third place match is now between Paraguay and Argentina The third place finisher will qualify for the 2023 FIFA Women's World Cup.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Next month and October, Europe will close out the regular qualifiers before the Inter-Continental playoffs next year.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

With 10 spots left for the tournament teams. We also have 1 spot left for the inter-continental play-offs.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

Venues


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

It's already been that.


----------



## mrErythroxylum (Mar 9, 2010)

morgenstern12 said:


> Who thinks the average attendance will be worse than France 2019?.


I dunno… Australia tends to put on good sporting events (just look at how well received and how well attended their 2000 Olympic Games and 2003 rugby World Cup were), 

regarding the 22,000 ave for the 2015 Asian cup, it is basically equal 2nd highest average on record for this event, with only China in 2004 (averaging 29,000) Noticably higher with the 2007 event that was co hosted between Thailand Indonesia Malaysia and Vietnam scoring a 22,000 average like the 2015 Australia event.

what will be interesting is finding out the true average attendances for Australia and nz after the event, I think that the total average will be around the 20,000 but I think the Australian only average will be higher than Frances 22,000


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I still think Australia/New Zealand 2023 could beat France 2019's record.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Here's a look at the European play-offs. The top two will qualify for the 2023 FIFA Women's World Cup. The third place finisher will take the final spot for the Inter-Continental Play-offs joining Thailand, Chinese Taipei, Haiti, Panama, Cameroon, Senegal, Chile, Paraguay and Papua New Guinea.









Women's World Cup play-off draw


The ties have been set for October, deciding two finals spots and one berth in the intercontinental play-offs.




www.uefa.com


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Here they are:

Round 1:

🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 Scotland vs. 🇦🇹 Austria
*🏴󠁧󠁢󠁷󠁬󠁳󠁿* Wales vs. 🇧🇦 Bosnia and Herzegovina
🇵🇹 Portugal vs. 🇧🇪 Belgium

and Round 2:

POR/BEL vs 🇮🇸 Iceland
SCO/AUT vs. 🇮🇪 Ireland
🇨🇭 Switzerland vs. WAL/BIH

It will be played between October 6th and 11th. Who do you think which two of the nine play-off winners will qualify for the 2023 FIFA Women's World Cup?


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

Light Tower said:


> I still think Australia/New Zealand 2023 could beat France 2019's record.


It will certainly beat France many times over in terms of travel distances inflicted on each team. The schedule is a horror show in this regard.


----------



## morgenstern12 (Apr 27, 2020)

flierfy said:


> It will certainly beat France many times over in terms of travel distances inflicted on each team. The schedule is a horror show in this regard.





flierfy said:


> It will certainly beat France many times over in terms of travel distances inflicted on each team. The schedule is a horror show in this regard.


Also it was a bad idea to include Perth in the bid.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

morgenstern12 said:


> Also it was a bad idea to include Perth in the bid.


Actually Perth is actually in as one of the host cities. They are one of the venues for the group stage matches, but not as a knockout stage venue. But Australian cities Launceston and Newcastle along with New Zealand's Christchurch are not in as host cities.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

My guess to take the final two European spots should be: 🇧🇪 Belgium and 🇮🇪 Ireland.


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

*Team Base Camps added to list of FIFA Women's World Cup 'firsts'*

*FIFA WOMEN’S WORLD CUP AUSTRALIA & NEW ZEALAND 2023 - TEAM BASE CAMP OPTIONS *


















*FIFA WOMEN’S WORLD CUP AUSTRALIA & NEW ZEALAND 2023 - VENUE SPECIFIC TRAINING SITES *


















Source


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

A lot of training bases are ready for 2023.


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575195480593686528


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The tickets sales will be the same day as the starts of the European Play-off qualifiers.


----------



## cheuplavinia (5 mo ago)

For the first time at a FIFA Women's World Cup finals, standing tickets will be made available at two of the stadiums - the Rectangular Stadium in Perth, Australia and the Waikato Stadium in Hamilton, New Zealand - which will be offered at category three prices.








Ticket Packages To 2023 FIFA Women’s World Cup On Sale From October


Ticket sales to the ninth FIFA Women's World Cup will begin on October 6, with the world governing body announcing that the cheapest single tickets will be comparable in price to the previous edition of the finals but only sold in three pricing categories, removing the cheapest category 4 tickets.




www.forbes.com




tickets price


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

That's a lot of money on these.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We are less than a week for the European play-off qualifiers.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We are close to begin the European Play-off Qualifiers.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The European Line-up is now done with two remaining teams made it, and here they are:

Switzerland will play in this edition after missing out the 2019 edition to the Netherlands. Welcome back Switzerland.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579926577797730305

and Ireland, will be playing at the FIFA Women's World Cup for the very first time.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579942561606950913


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

And the Inter-Continental Play-off line-up is set:

AFC (Asia):

🇹🇼 Chinese Taipei
🇹🇭 Thailand

CAF (Africa):

🇨🇲 Cameroon
🇸🇳 Senegal

CONCACAF (North, Central America and Caribbean):

🇭🇹 Haiti
🇵🇦 Panama

CONMEBOL (South America):

🇨🇱 Chile
🇵🇾 Paraguay

OFC (Oceania):

🇵🇬 Papua New Guinea

UEFA (Europe):

🇵🇹 Portugal

The Inter-Continental play-off draw will be live in three days.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We now have 10 teams remaining in the qualifiers.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Next February, who do you think will qualify for the FIFA Women's World Cup 2023 Australia-New Zealand in the Inter-Continental Play-offs? My guess should be: 🇸🇳 Senegal, 🇨🇱 Chile and 🇵🇹 Portugal.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Here is a look of the pots for the FIFA Women's World Cup Australia-New Zealand 2023.

Pot 1:

🇦🇺 Australia (Co-Host)
🇳🇿 New Zealand (Co-Host)
🇺🇸 United States
🇸🇪 Sweden
🇩🇪 Germany
🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 England
🇫🇷 France
🇪🇸 Spain

Pot 2:

🇨🇦 Canada
🇳🇱 Netherlands
🇧🇷 Brazil
🇯🇵 Japan
🇳🇴 Norway
🇮🇹 Italy
🇨🇳 China PR
🇰🇷 South Korea

Pot 3:

🇩🇰 Denmark
🇨🇭 Switzerland
🇮🇪 Republic of Ireland*
🇨🇴 Colombia
🇦🇷 Argentina
🇻🇳 Vietnam*
🇨🇷 Costa Rica
🇯🇲 Jamaica

Pot 4:

🇳🇬 Nigeria
🇵🇭 Philippines*
🇿🇦 South Africa
🇲🇦 Morocco*
🇿🇲 Zambia*
?? Inter-Continental Play-Off Winner 1
?? Inter-Continental Play-Off Winner 2
?? Inter-Continental Play-Off Winner 3

The teams will learn their fate on the group stage draw in 11 days.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

And here are the seedings for the Playy-off Tournaments in February.

Pot 1 (Seeded):

🇵🇹 Portugal (A1)
🇨🇱 Chile (B1)
🇹🇼 Chinese Taipei (C1)
🇵🇬 Papua New Guinea (C2)

Pot 2 (Unseeded):

🇹🇭 Thailand
🇵🇾 Paraguay
🇭🇹 Haiti
🇵🇦 Panama
🇨🇲 Cameroon
🇸🇳 Senegal

Tomorrow the play-off draw will decide.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

View attachment 3980131


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

PORTUGAL , CHILE , CHINESE TAPEI ?


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Now the event's official mascot of the 2023 FIFA Women's World Cup Australia-New Zealand has been unveiled. And her name is Tazuni the Tasman Sea pengiun.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

She will make her first appearence at the final draw in four days at the Aotea Centre in Auckland, New Zealand.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Much more in February.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Draw Result








*
source


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

That's a tough one for the group stage.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Strong chance of advancing to the next round likely should be:

Group A:

🇳🇴 Norway
🇨🇭 Switzerland

Group B:

🇦🇺 Australia (Co-Host)
🇨🇦 Canada

Group C:

🇪🇸 Spain
🇯🇵 Japan

Group D:

🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 England
🇨🇳 China PR

Group E:

🇺🇸 United States
🇳🇱 Netherlands

Group F:

🇫🇷 France
🇧🇷 Brazil

Group G:

🇸🇪 Sweden
🇮🇹 Italy

Group H:

🇩🇪 Germany
🇲🇦 Morocco* (possibly)


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

What about your predictions, guys?


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

My prediction is as follows
chance of advancing to the next round likely should be:

A : Norway , New Zealand (Co-Host)

B : Canada , Australia (Co-Host)

C : Spain , Japan

D : England , China

E : USA , Netherlands

F : France , Brazil

G : Sweden , Italy

H : Germany , Korea


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

It's gonna be tough.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We'll wait until we get to the tournament.


----------



## mrErythroxylum (Mar 9, 2010)

Australia's 3 group games are officially sold out.
What will the 83,000 Sydney attendance rank in terms of largest attendances?


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Next month will be the finals qualifiers match with the inter-continental play-off tournaments.


----------



## dinamo_zagreb (Dec 23, 2011)

mrErythroxylum said:


> Australia's 3 group games are officially sold out.
> What will the 83,000 Sydney attendance rank in terms of largest attendances?


1999 final had a bit over 90,000 people in the stands at the Rose Bowl. This Sydney game will be at #2.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Yep.


----------



## hack404 (Nov 13, 2007)

The opening day of the tournament should surpass the overall attendance of the 1995 tournament.


----------

